# *****free********



## chris waddell (Feb 19, 2009)

Everybody likes free stuff so I wanted to tell yall where yall could get the best thing you will ever have for free! What is it? SALVATION, over 2000 years ago Jesus paid the price for us. I believe today is the day, for a great harvest for souls who are ready to except Jesus our Lord into there life. We as Americans have forgotten what our country was built around and what it stands for, we try to take it out of schools and out of the pledge and I believe thats one reason we are such a mess because we dont look to God for the answers, we dont base our decisions on God. If your ready to live life to the fullest ask God for forgivness, we're not promised that tomorrow will come. So right now ask your self am I living my life to the fullest, am I living for the very one who died for me on the cross? THANKS guys for taking the time to read this and God bless you. I dont know if this is against the rules to post stuff like this, so im taking the chance. If your ready to live for Christ but not sure where to start please call me at 706-975-7291 are text me. If anybody has any comments please call are post them right here. Yall have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris waddell (Feb 19, 2009)

There may be some miss spelled words. Im not the best of spellers ha


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree with your message...but it is the wrong forum.  I'd move it to the spiritual forum...or I fear the mods will do it for you.


----------



## Forgiven (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for being so bold in your faith, Chris. I know He tells us not to deny Him and He will not deny us before His father. This is what it's all about.


----------



## stefan carter (Feb 19, 2009)

*faith*

i hope the mods leave it here if one lost soul reads this and takes a step toward god it was well worth putting it in the auto section



god bless and stay faithful


Stefan


----------



## fisherman21 (Feb 19, 2009)

amen


----------



## Getbentrods (Feb 19, 2009)

I think it should stay here because alot of people want go to the spirtrual section of the forum so keep it here, and *GOD BLESS *you chris.


----------



## chris waddell (Feb 19, 2009)

Thats why I felt like putting here because I know alot of people put stuff up for sale on this part. I didnt even know there was a spiritual part on here. Thanks guys for your comments.


----------



## moodman (Feb 19, 2009)

Baptist?


----------



## stev (Feb 19, 2009)

jewish


----------



## money-dog (Feb 19, 2009)

God is good and I hope that if you read this and do not have a personal relationship with him, that this will strike that cord.
No one is promised tomorrow.


----------



## tcward (Feb 19, 2009)

Amen chris! Christ is the answer to all problems!


----------



## marc bramblett (Feb 19, 2009)

amen to all of this


----------



## emtguy (Feb 19, 2009)

free to everyone ?????? bet jesus would dis-agree with that. Salvation came with a price, it was not free. Someone else just " paid the tab " that you and i owed but it was not free.

bet i get burnt for that one !! Its true though, matter of fact salvation was so costly that he sweated blood trying not to go to the cross but in the end he said "not my will but thine be done". Which is basically..." Father i dont wana do this, if there is any way to let this cup pass before me do it BUT if not, not my will but yours be done."
Only time in bible jesus refered to God as God in the bible was in his last breath when he said " My God My God why have tho forsaken me"...then he gave up the ghost...Every other time he refered to him as Father....see once he had taken on our selfishiness and sins he refered to him as God.
 Bottom line is salvation is not free, somebody paid for it!

Now...back to hunting for a golf cart!!!!


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 19, 2009)

stefan carter said:


> i hope the mods leave it here if one lost soul reads this and takes a step toward god it was well worth putting it in the auto section
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with Stefan 100%, people post things in the wrong forums all the time. This is as good a post as any to be in the wrong spot.


----------



## Rays123 (Feb 19, 2009)

I think this should be a sticky it's the best post on the whole forum


----------



## tig (Feb 19, 2009)

Mod?


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 20, 2009)

While I get why you put it here, we had to move it to the Spiritual Support forums to keep further posts like this from popping up in here.

Good message and I agree... Just the wrong forum for it.

Keep on keepin' on...


----------



## chris waddell (Feb 20, 2009)

If you read it carefull I said that Jesus already paid the price. Ha for the people out there like ''earl'' I dont care what you do on sunday  I will tell you what I believe and hope you make the best desition off of it. Im not the one your going to haft to answer to when you die. Im not babtist im not jewish, im just a good ole country christian who loves God and my Jesus.


----------



## Lorri (Feb 20, 2009)

chris waddell said:


> If you read it carefull I said that Jesus already paid the price. Ha for the people out there like ''earl'' I dont care what you do on sunday  I will tell you what I believe and hope you make the best desition off of it. Im not the one your going to haft to answer to when you die. Im not babtist im not jewish, im just a good ole country christian who loves God and my jesus.



Amen to - Christian who loves God and my jesus.  I am baptist and our daughter was baptized last Sunday.

Awesome post - hope this will touch someone's life and bring them to Jesus.


----------



## chris waddell (Feb 20, 2009)

Im glad to here that about your daughter, its a long and hard rode but you know just as well as i know it, it's all worth it.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Amen to that.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 20, 2009)

Great post Chris. Like your picture with Johnny Hunt luckylady. He can sure bring it from the pulpit!


----------



## Lorri (Feb 20, 2009)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Great post Chris. Like your picture with Johnny Hunt luckylady. He can sure bring it from the pulpit!




That is our daughter she was baptized last Sunday night - waited to Pastor Johnny could do it.  60 people got baptized.  He is an amazing preacher.  We are members at Johnny's church have been to other churches but have come back to this one.


----------



## Lorri (Feb 20, 2009)

chris waddell said:


> Im glad to here that about your daughter, its a long and hard rode but you know just as well as i know it, it's all worth it.



Thank you Chris - it is all worth it - and I am realizing it more and more everyday.  Christians are tested everyday to keep the faith - Satan wants to take over our life so bad. I won't let it happen - I am not perfect by any means and don't try to act like I am.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 20, 2009)

chris waddell said:


> Everybody likes free stuff so I wanted to tell yall where yall could get the best thing you will ever have for free! What is it? SALVATION, over 2000 years ago Jesus paid the price for us. I believe today is the day, for a great harvest for souls who are ready to except jesus our lord into there life. We as americans have forgoten what our country was built around and what it stands for, we try to take it out of schools and out of the pledge and I believe thats one reason we are such a mess because we dont look to God for the answers, we dont base our decisions on God. If your ready to live life to the fullest ask God for forgivness, we're not promised that tomorrow will come. So right now ask your self am I living my life to the fullest, am I living for the very one who died for me on the cross? THANKS guys for taking the time to read this and God bless you. I dont know if this is against the rules to post stuff like this, so im taking the chance. If your ready to live for Christ but not sure where to start please call me at 706-975-7291 are text me. If anybody has any comments please call are post them right here. Yall have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks,Chris - definitely NOT against the rules to post the Gospel here - yet.


----------



## chris waddell (Feb 20, 2009)

Well it was in automotive swap and sell but someone moved it to this part of forum. Yet, is right its getting bad ha. We have freedom of speech until we start talking about things that matter.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 20, 2009)

chris waddell said:


> Well it was in automotive swap and sell but someone moved it to this part of forum. Yet, is right its getting bad ha. We have freedom of speech until we strart talking about things that matter.



Sad,but true,brother.


----------



## Lorri (Feb 20, 2009)

chris waddell said:


> Well it was in automotive swap and sell but someone moved it to this part of forum. Yet, is right its getting bad ha. We have freedom of speech until we start talking about things that matter.



Well sure people from all over the forum read it - may not post but I am sure it is being read by many and that is what you want for someone to read it and turn their life over to God.


----------



## chris waddell (Feb 20, 2009)

That is exactly what i want, im not going to be the one to save them, Jesus is the only one with the power to do that. THANKS EVERYBODY FOR THE SUPPORT AND COMMENTS. Im really surprised at all the responses ive gotten


----------



## Lorri (Feb 20, 2009)

See what I mean 557 views only 29 posts - people read and if they turn their life over to God that would be amazing.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 21, 2009)

chris waddell said:


> That is exactly what i want, im not going to be the one to save them, Jesus is the only one with the power to do that. THANKS EVERYBODY FOR THE SUPPORT AND COMMENTS. Im really surprised at all the responses ive gotten



If we had more stand-up young men like Chris,our country would never have gotten so far from God.

By the way,Chris- don't let earl or the very few others like him have any effect on you.I'd say 99% of the folks here consider you a real blessing.Keep on keepin' on,brother!


----------



## earl (Feb 21, 2009)

rangerdave, I don't post here out of respect. However if you use this forum as a format to run me down I will come on here to blast you right back. It is up to you.


----------



## chris waddell (Feb 23, 2009)

Rangerdave thanks, I cant let people get me down. I prey God gives me the strength to over come anything that comes my way, negative comments and bad times. If i stand with God in this world and stand for him I will never fall. If i let people get to me I would have quit a long time ago ha. Your a blessing to this world to rangerdave we need brothers like you for the support. Thanks bud


----------



## stefan carter (Feb 24, 2009)

stand with God on this earth and we can't even begin to imagine what heaven will be like satan watches every move of our lifes to try and get us down but can't touch us because if we stand strong and keep our faith in god he will build a wall around us so strong that satan wont bother us 

Stefan


----------



## BKA (Feb 24, 2009)

stefan carter said:


> stand with God on this earth and we can't even begin to imagine what heaven will be like satan watches every move of our lifes to try and get us down but can't touch us because if we stand strong and keep our faith in god he will build a wall around us so strong that satan wont bother us
> 
> Stefan



Are you related to Seth Carter?


----------



## stefan carter (Feb 24, 2009)

no kin


----------



## Rockett (Feb 25, 2009)

Great post Chris - Let's hopw the mods leave it here - didn't know God had a wrong section?  Hunh - Everday this forum amazes me due to the great guys on here.  God bless you all!


----------



## chris waddell (Feb 25, 2009)

stefan carter said:


> stand with God on this earth and we can't even begin to imagine what heaven will be like satan watches every move of our lifes to try and get us down but can't touch us because if we stand strong and keep our faith in god he will build a wall around us so strong that satan wont bother us
> 
> Stefan



Amen brother! Thanks, its an awsome feeling to know that we have God watching over us and keeping us safe.


----------



## chris waddell (Feb 25, 2009)

Rocket, it aint in the wrong spot here but it was posted in the automotive swap and sell but they moved it, ha so thats what i meant by wrong spot. I wish they would leave it over there for about a week, I have got some great support dont get me wrong in this part of the forum but God cant save someone who is already saved, he can make them stronger, but what about the ones that dont know there is a awsome God that you can turn to, the ones that dont have the comfort of knowing there is a God that will pull them out of anything?


----------



## Rockett (Feb 25, 2009)

I guess you have to be snesitive to the ones here who aren't saved or maybe don't wish to be bothered by the information you shared but even when I wasn't I was always careful not to bash what I didn't know or fully understand when it came to our Lord.   Now that I am saved I wonder what people will say that have done things as small as move a wonderful message because it was in the wrong spot - when that spot could have been where God lead you to put it.  Just a thought!  What about those people who don't know God?  We'll my friend, that's why he has people like you!


----------



## chris waddell (Feb 25, 2009)

Brother and I promise you I will do whatever my lord tells me to do, come satan are high water there is nothing going to stand between my faith for God and me spreading his word and standing up and making a stand for my Lord, God, Jesus Christ the whole God head. My desire is to be a match are that trigger for those that are covered with the holy spirit and to set them on fire for God, so that they will have the holy boldness to do and speak what ever it takes to make manafest of Gods kingdom!!!! Im ready to fight the battle with God and for God!!!!!!!


----------



## bat (Feb 25, 2009)

chris waddell said:


> Everybody likes free stuff so I wanted to tell yall where yall could get the best thing you will ever have for free! What is it? SALVATION, over 2000 years ago Jesus paid the price for us.




Great post Chris, you are doing the job Jesus asked us to do..  go out unto the World and share the Good News.  

As Chris stated above Jesus did "pay the price" but did so so it would be "free" to us.  Salvation is free, the cost has been paid.  Come to Him today, you will never regret it.  Amen brother keep the good work going!


----------

